# IBS at 15, please, I need advice....



## Turnip14 (May 27, 2004)

I have posted on the Teen section of this website and got some re-asuring results. So I wanted to try the the Young adults page. I have not had a severe attack of IBS for 2 years now( a few minor upset stomachs but nothing much). I know that I am not out of the woods yet, and that there is still probably a long way to go. Because I am still expierencing most of the symtoms decribed in other sections ( not constipation or Diahorea). I have recently bookied a trip to London with my school. This means I must be at School by 6:45am! this is way before I usually get up, and we will be there for 14 hours of the day. I wanted it to be a chance to show myself that everything will be alright and that I will not have an IBS attack. Recently though I have had second thoughts about going. I need someones advice on what to do leading up to it, I do not have to go until the 23rd of June so I have time. I would appreciate any suggestions from anyone out there. I am very happy to find that I am not alone.


----------



## Turnip14 (May 27, 2004)

Could somebody reply please. Anybody? Has anyone tried Acacia Tummy fibre, or could somebody tell me if it works and if I should try it or not? I would really appreciate a response from anybody. Thank you


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think it would be better if you posted this to the teen section or to the general forum.Thanks!


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

I think if you haven't had an major attack in a while then you should be ok. but just to be certain, i would start getting up earlier each day, so by the time you are a week away from your trip you will be getting up at the same time as the day you leave, this way if you have any morning problems, your body should be able to adjust to them by that point. also if you are going to be gone for 14 hours, you might want to bring some of your own food, that way if you stop somewhere where the food is questionable you don't have to worry about being hungry. Whenever I go somewhere I usually bring my own food unless I'm certain of what I'll be eating. Hope this helps, and don't worry I understand the woes of travel.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

That is good advice. Above all, just dont panic about it. You WILL be ok. If you have to go to the toilet then so what? Everyone has to go. Take your own food, some imodium, practise getting up early and you will be great!


----------



## Turnip14 (May 27, 2004)

Thanks a lot for your encouraging advice, but why should I take some Imodium I thought that was only for diahorea!I can't really help panicing about it, it is just always in the back of your mind nawing at you, and some days when I feel sick It makes me want to go even less. I have started taking acidophilus (I think thats how you spell it!) so I am hoping that will help I also have had the idea of taking some Peppermint tea with me when I go there just incase. One last thing any tips on relieving gas when you are out, I went to the safari park yesterday and had it half way through my day it was a real inconvienience to me. Thanks for your help and I hope I hear from you soon


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

As for the gas, the only thing I have found that truely works for me, is to just try and find a spot( if its on a bus I just sit in my seat) and curl up or put a blanket or jacket over my stomach to warm my stomach, this usually relieves the pain for the most part. Also I find drinking a lot of water can also help relieve the pain. Just remember to relax and take deap breaths which will help relieve the tension of gas.


----------

